# Domino's Diary



## dressageappy (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, Domino came home Saturday morning. He was perfect for trailering and then I let him run around the outdoor arena for a bit. He proceeded to roll. :wink: He really seems to enjoy rolling! On Sunday we turned him out with his new pasture buddy and they became instant friends! Halter tag was initiated right away.  Then he rolled. I let him run around the indoor on Monday (and he rolled again...lol), Tuesday I gave him a good grooming and tonight I rode him for the first time since he came home. All things considered, he was quite good. He only had two small spooks when cars drove by the indoor, but nothing major. I'm hoping he'll be equally as good tomorrow.  He is definitely testing me when I lead him though and I had to make him walk backwards a lot until he started to mind his manners. :lol:


----------



## dressageappy (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, what a challenging night it was tonight! The little ****** was acting fine and I walked and trotted around a bit. Then someone else yelled door and faced Dom towards the door so that he could see who was coming in. Enter a cute little pony being ground driven and there goes Domino flying backwards. You'd think he saw a ghost. :shock: I'm very impressed with my ability to not fly off him and to calm him down and proceed to walk and trot him a bit more. He was being a god boy so a riding buddy of mine got on him and had him walking and trotting and he was being a very, very good boy. Then the pony left the building. Once the door opened, all hell broke loose! He crow hopped, mini reared and tried to spin, thank goodness my friend is a good rider and sat to him like glue. After what seemed like hours but was really about 2 minutes he calmed down and we worked him a bit more walk and trot. We ended on a good note. So now our plan is to walk horses in and out of the arena until he figures out that he can't just leave when he thinks he's done working. :lol: Tomorrow should be interesting.....:lol: As should my lesson on Sat!


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

i really like ur horse hes cute


----------



## dressageappy (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL Thanks! I like him too, despite his silly antics. :wink:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

aww hes adorablee.
i had a qh/app named Domino. ;]


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

he's cute!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

He is so cute! Can't wait to hear some more on how he is going!


----------

